# Human Resources Help!



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Wondering if anyone is in Human Resources? I'm getting sick of my employees being late and absent so I'm trying to set an Attendance Policy. I was told that under Egyptian Labor Law, that an employee is allowed 15 vacation days off per year after they have worked for six months. Also they are allowed 7 sick days off with pay from the start and then deduct 25% for week two and then increase by 25% each additional week until they are unpaid. 

Also my employees are saying is that theres also 6 "Exception" days off per year after six months. Above all the other sick and vacation days. Is this true? Any information would be greatly appreciated 


Regards
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

